# beautiful all white pigeons



## pigeonlover2000 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have been taking in lost and injured wedding pigeons for the past year, and housing them comfortably in my yard. I provide them with food and shelter, and they come and go as they please. I have about 15 all white pigeons now. I have just learned that it's illegal to house pigeons in the city where I live, and I need to find them a good happy home. I am willing to bring these pigeons almost anywhere in the country ( I will bring them to you), if I know they are going to a good happy home. Does anyone know of a place that could accommodate my birds? 

Thank you for your help. I really want my birds to live happy lives with the help of a person who will care for them.

I am in Illinois.

Thank you!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for caring so much for them! Hope they get good homes.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I would recommend talking with a local lawyer first. Generally city will have restrictions on locations and number of birds you can have but, not totally ban them. Ask more questions first, ask for a copy of the ordinance .


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to ask CA pigeon rescuers like TAWhatley and Elizabeth from Palomacy. I know they have their hands full with rescued birds but may have suggestions. Where in SouCal do you live? Agree with JrBrown though that you should find out what the rules are in your town.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster, they said they live in Illinois.
Pigeon lover2000---Please delete your other posts on this. You have 4 posts out for the same topic, so it will get confusing, with people answering to the different posts. You only need one thread. Others will see it.
Also, there are towns that won't allow the keeping of pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry, meant poster should ask Terry and Elizabeth for suggestions where they love. Am confusing this with another post, sorry.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. How did u learn of this bad news. If i lived by your place, i would offer my whites for free for wedding/whatever release. A small refundable deposit would do, for safety of bird. May we see a picture of your birds please? I used to collect stray white ones too and would offer them for free. I still would if i get any more. I have seen king pigeons and even small, ringneck, white doves that were released at different seremonies. Where are my whites? Hawks probably got them. I never found white racing pigeons so they could come back home safely. I guess being hawk bait is not that unnatural for a pigeon. I hope my post did not offend anyone. I am surprized that your birds have survived the birds of prey this far. And do go with Jr Browns advice and your common sense as a back up plan for preserving these whites. Thank you, your kindness.


----------

